# Brian "Bro" Brosdahl to appear at the Fargo Gander



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Professional Ice Fisherman and guide pro Brian _"Bro"_ Brosdahl to appear at the Fargo Gander Mountain this Saturday November 21st from 3 - 8 PM .

_"Bro"_ will be on the floor at Gander sharing his tips and knowledge to all whom come from 3-8 PM this Saturday.

This is an excellent opportunity to pick the brain of a world class professional fisherman who is on the cutting edge of the fishing scene.

Bro will be showing the new and hot tools available to the modern ice angler free of charge to all whom come.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

"Bro" popped in tonight at Gander to do a early deal for Channel 6 news, he could have finished up quick and left..but he didn't. He started chatting with costumers and before you know it 4:00 was 7:00...ya..he loves what he does. To me that makes all the difference in a _"Pro"_. If they love what they do..it shows.

If you can, pop in on Saturday at Gander here in Fargo and catch up on the new ice scene with him. The new lines he has out are going to be killers on the ice.

Hope to see ya there!


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Bro did an awesome job and many good folks got some great info they will surely benefit from this winter. 








I would like to thank "Bro" for coming in and sharing his knowledge and tips, he is certainly welcome anytime he is in the area.

He also will be back in the area doing a seminar for FM Walleyes Unlimited next month I believe, maybe sooner, next meeting I believe anyhow? I will share that once I get my info down pat on it.

Great event, Thanks to all who attended, it was fun!

Ed


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have had the opportunity to fish with Bro a couple of times. Friend of a Friend deal. He and his wife are two of the nicest folks that you could ask for. He shared tips and tactics and never made me feel inferior. If you get the chance to fish with him GO.

He put us on fish big time as well

Good luck on the hard water this year


----------

